# FSU MFA Production - Fall 2018



## foolishmortal26 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey! Did anyone apply to FSU's MFA Production program? And have you heard anything from them?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 22, 2018)

foolishmortal26 said:


> Hey! Did anyone apply to FSU's MFA Production program? And have you heard anything from them?


I just interviewed with them yesterday!


----------



## JoeyLu (Mar 2, 2018)

Good luck to you! I‘m gonna have the interview on March 22nd, may I ask for some advice?  What kind of questions they did they ask?


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 6, 2018)

JoeyLu said:


> Good luck to you! I‘m gonna have the interview on March 22nd, may I ask for some advice?  What kind of questions they did they ask?



They asked some pretty simple questions. The actual one on one interview was relatively short: 

What's a film that you watched recently that you liked and why? (the want something recent as in it's been in theaters some time in the last year). 
Whats a film that you watched recently that you didn't like and why?
Why FSU over other film schools?
Are there any other areas of film you'd be interested in besides Directing (i.e. editing, cinematography, etc)? 

That's what I was able to remember.


----------

